# pink??



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have a male roller that i call pink. i know it should be an ash red bird that is a grizzle, but the extreme lightnessof the coloring makes me question wether or not he is dilute. i would post a picture but my wife wont let me take her camera out to the loft....lol. would the dilute gene make his color this light or is another gene?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't answer your question, but I'd surely like to see a pic of a "pink" bird.

Bring the bird inside your porch or house, and take a picture!


----------



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

ive been browsing the web and i did find one that looks like it and it said it was a recessive opal on ash red. if i could steal my wifes camera with out getting caught i would love to show it off, he is very pretty. but i dont think i feel like dieing today..lol


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

sounds like its time for your own camera


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

aarongreen123 said:


> sounds like its time for your own camera


I agree here....would love to see a picture of that bird!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Need a picture*

How about bringing the bird to the camera? I have reservations about bringing my good camera to the loft but I do it anyway. No birds have pooped on it yet. 

Bill


----------

